# Tricky F2L case



## Jason Baum (Feb 15, 2008)

Do this on a solved cube:

L U' L' U' R U' R' U R U' R'

I hate when this case comes up. I'm trying to get the pair at FR in the BL slot. I normally just do the inverse of the alg above (R U R' U' R U R' U L U L'), but does anybody know of a more effecient way of dealing with this case? Other options include U R' F R F' d' R' U' R or U2 R U' R' U R U R' U' L U' L', but it seems like too many moves. Any suggestions?


----------



## tsaoenator (Feb 15, 2008)

you could do d2 R2 u R2 u' R2


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow.... Andy where do you come up with these things?


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 15, 2008)

I thought that's pretty well-known. And even if you didn't know it, finding it with a computer is almost trivial...


----------



## keemy (Feb 15, 2008)

not as good as Andy's but

RB'U2BU'LUL

(can do the first R as an l and it might be more Comfortable)

but usualy when i have that case i just do the backwards of how you set it up.


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 15, 2008)

keemy said:


> RB'U2BU'LUL


You mean something like R' L' B' U2 B R L? That can be written as R l y R U2 R' y' l' R', and it's very similar to the 5-mover but worse.


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 15, 2008)

hey that's pretty cool  I always just did it the (long) intuitive way. I guess you learn something new every day


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 15, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> keemy said:
> 
> 
> > RB'U2BU'LUL
> ...


Or z' x' F2 R U2 R' F2


----------



## FU (Feb 15, 2008)

I would just do U R U R' U' R U2 R' L U2 L'

RUL algorithms are okay as long they are not excessively slow I think


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2008)

I would personally go: R U2 R' y L' U2 L U y' L U L'

That is my purely intuitive algorithm, I'm changing though!


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 16, 2008)

I used what Jason used back in the lonnggg time ago, then I found out the 5 move algo at like...Gungz's blog. And I've since seen that algo a lot of times over the years. Lol

On a side note, what about this case: (do this on a solved cube)

R U R' U' F U F'

How would you solve this case? Again there is a 5 move solution...Note: I'm talking about the FR pair, ignore the other FL pair


----------



## Leo (Feb 16, 2008)

For Harris's I would do y' R'U'RdLU'L' not 5 moves but oh well, I'd be extremely happy to have a case during my f2l where I solved one pair while pairing another lol. 

For Jason's I would do the exact inverse of the scramble. RUR'U'RUR'ULUL' 

Edit: Oh, only one pair. In that case I would've done..the same exact thing . It just happens to solve another.


----------



## Jai (Feb 16, 2008)

For Harris's case, I would do L' F' U' F L , which is probably 5 move algo he was talking about.


----------



## Leo (Feb 16, 2008)

Say you scrambled it with L' F' U' F L, how would you solve the pair with the edge in the wrong slot and the corner solved? Obviously the inverse is great and I'll try to remember to use that from now on  Wondering if there is anything better?


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 16, 2008)

At Jai: Yah...that one works, it's not exactly the one I was looking for though. There is one that is easier to execute..


----------



## Leo (Feb 16, 2008)

You could make his easier to execute through y' F'R'U'RF


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 16, 2008)

I searched with Ron's Cube Solver:

R'D'F'DR (5,5)
L'F'U'FL (5,5)

Unless Harris was talking about the first one being "easier to execute", I declare Jai's the winner.


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 16, 2008)

Johannes will jump in with re-writing the algo using double layer turns 

The first solution that you came up with and can be re-written to make it easier to execute.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 16, 2008)

oh wow with a u instead of D making F to an R it really is nice... how do you know all this stuff Harris...


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 16, 2008)

Speedcubing.com  No seriously, it's actually on that site.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 16, 2008)

I would do this as
U R U R' U L U2 r' L' U L U' x
not that short but for fast do excecute


----------



## Carlos (Feb 16, 2008)

I use the one Harris is talking about, and also has something to do with multi slotting
R' u' R' u R


----------



## skinnyandweak (Feb 16, 2008)

try this scramble guys : R L' U L R' U F' U' F

i just came up with an alg myself, which is R' F R U' F' R U' R'

so you can basically just pair them up, and insert it however you want.

another alg : L F' L2 U L F2 R' F' R

i'm not trying to make these fast. just intuitive =P. i would like to see some algs from you guys. i'm sure they'll be a lot better than mine.


----------

